

Hackers Are Using Gmail Drafts to Update Their Malware and Steal Data - shahocean
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/hackers-using-gmail-drafts-update-malware-steal-data/

======
markyc
so if you're not logged into Gmail on IE you should be good?

~~~
TomNomNom
> _The hacker first set up an anonymous Gmail account, then infected a
> computer on the target’s network with malware. (Shape declined to name the
> victim of the attack.) After gaining control of the target machine, the
> hacker opened their anonymous Gmail account on the victim’s computer in an
> invisible instance of Internet Explorer_

It seems not. The attacker is getting the compromised machine to sign in to a
Gmail account set up specifically for this purpose - so it doesn't matter if
you're signed into your account or not.

------
abhishekmdb
Earlier reddit search was used to update the malware, whats next!!!

